# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Waterproofing detached laundry

## koots

Hi all,  I have a detached laundry that is getting a rebuild at the moment. Will be using a waterproofer so I get the certificate but just have a query about getting it ready for them.  It will be a tiled floor over concrete slab, and the fall will be created using an epoxy compound. My query relates to the entry door. I wanted to use a timber door sill to match the entry to house. How would one go about waterproofing this. Do I need to install a water stop angle in front of it just like a room inside a house, or can the waterproofing membrane just be painted on to the timber itself and then tiled right up to it?  Thanks,

----------


## Moondog55

Just wondering why you need to waterproof a detached laundry??

----------


## koots

Is it not a requirement when it's detached? I figured the timber frames would still need protection at the least. There is also a small shower and toilet room in side so I'd definitely waterproof that. 
If it doesn't need full waterproofing then perhaps I can just buy some membrane myself and do the floor to wall junctions? I'd just assumed waterproofing would be required regardless. 
Does anyone know what the code requires with this?? 
Cheers

----------


## Moondog55

Sorry koots I thought it was a slab floor. But perhaps DIY is the way to go for such a small area but if the timbers were H3/H4 they should survive the occasional accidental flood

----------


## koots

Thanks mate. The floor is a slab, will be getting tiled over. The wall frames are typical T2 blue. H2 treatment level I believe that equates to. So I believe that at a minimum the wall to floor junction would need some waterproofing.  
The door sill is hardwood, so really a wet down every now and again shouldn't matter but just trying to do things right - plus have it easy for the guy to rock up and do his thing. It's about 10sqm all up, fair bit of space in there for storage and stuff so figured getting a guy to do it might have been best to ensure no problems in the future. Had to redo half of it because of water issues in the past before I owned it.  
I'm hanging for that Oldsaltoz dude to chime in here about the door sill haha

----------

